

Indistinguishable from Magic: Manufacturing Modern Computer Chips - davidbarker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGFhc8R_uO4

======
mutagen
This excellent talk was linked at the bottom of the CPU backdoor article
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8999507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8999507)).
Worth a watch, though unfortunately the slides appear to be offline.

